# Enquiring on a insulin pump



## Kayleighsamantha (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi everyone! 

I am new to this forum, I thought I would write on here and see people's thoughts on insulin pumps. I've been T1 for nearly 10 years now and have only ever been on injections. Just wanted to see people's views on moving from injections on to the insulin pump. If people have found managing there diabetes better? If it's more complicated? If anyone has any advice that would be amazing!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 25, 2019)

There are several pump users on the forum, and by and large most people who go onto a pump seem to stick with it, and find the results are better for them - either in terms of the numbers, or in terms of quality of life. 

Have you looked into NICE criteria (TA 151) which defines who qualifies for pump therapy in the UK.


----------



## Kayleighsamantha (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi mike, 

Thank you for your reply! This is the reason I'm happy I joined this forum as I didn't even know about this at all! I will look into this right now! Thank you


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 25, 2019)

Kayleighsamantha said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new to this forum, I thought I would write on here and see people's thoughts on insulin pumps. I've been T1 for nearly 10 years now and have only ever been on injections. Just wanted to see people's views on moving from injections on to the insulin pump. If people have found managing there diabetes better? If it's more complicated? If anyone has any advice that would be amazing!


Hi Kayleigh. I was diagnosed at the age of 3 in the year England Won the World Cup. Can you imagine up to 4 injections a day since then . Wild Horses would not get my pump off me. I truly "Love My Pump". Nothings perfect but they are the best to date. Good Luck  & welcome


----------



## Kayleighsamantha (Apr 25, 2019)

Hey! Thank you so much for taking the time to read and reply! Thank you so much for the advice!


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 26, 2019)

Kayleighsamantha said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new to this forum, I thought I would write on here and see people's thoughts on insulin pumps. I've been T1 for nearly 10 years now and have only ever been on injections. Just wanted to see people's views on moving from injections on to the insulin pump. If people have found managing there diabetes better? If it's more complicated? If anyone has any advice that would be amazing!


Hi Kayleigh
I had replied with info about pumps in your other post.
Hope it helps


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 26, 2019)

Kayleighsamantha said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new to this forum, I thought I would write on here and see people's thoughts on insulin pumps. I've been T1 for nearly 10 years now and have only ever been on injections. Just wanted to see people's views on moving from injections on to the insulin pump. If people have found managing there diabetes better? If it's more complicated? If anyone has any advice that would be amazing!


Hello Kayleigh,
Pumps are fantastic as long as you put the work in you get the result. Bottom line is they are not plug and play. 
It can take a few months or more to sort things out once you start pumping so nothing is instant and it can be quite frustrating at times.

At the end of the day though quality of life is so much better.


----------



## Paul123 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi Kayleigh and welcome to the forum. I’ve been using the insulin pump for the last 6 years. I wouldn’t go back to using insulin pens as for me I can manage my blood sugars better on the insulin pump. It does take a bit of time getting used to but well worth it.


----------



## Phil65 (May 2, 2019)

MDI for 13 years and pumping for 8, in short I would not go back to MDI! My control is so much better with a pump and couldn’t really achieve the same results on MDI. I have been using Dexcom G6 CGM for the last month and the results are amazing!


----------



## FatCatAnna (May 22, 2019)

Hey @Kayleighsamantha - I had done MDI for over 40 years (near the end with newer insulins was injecting on average 12/day to get that "purrfect" control ... I called it my "poor man's pump" which in reality ... it is).  I started pumping back in 2008, have been through a few pump companies that are available to us (I live in Canada - and thinking of returning to UK since I immigrated to a country where the majority of us pay for our meds/pumps/CGM/etc. if we don't have private / work insurance ... I really would like to spend some of my savings on nonD stuff and more on fun stuff for a change of pace as a taxpayer ).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 22, 2019)

FatCatAnna said:


> Hey @Kayleighsamantha - I had done MDI for over 40 years (near the end with newer insulins was injecting on average 12/day to get that "purrfect" control ... I called it my "poor man's pump" which in reality ... it is).  I started pumping back in 2008, have been through a few pump companies that are available to us (I live in Canada - and thinking of returning to UK since I immigrated to a country where the majority of us pay for our meds/pumps/CGM/etc. if we don't have private / work insurance ... I really would like to spend some of my savings on nonD stuff and more on fun stuff for a change of pace as a taxpayer ).



Hello Anna! Welcome to the forum. 

I thought I recognised your name from the old days of Twitter 

Good to have you here.


----------



## HOBIE (May 26, 2019)

Kayleighsamantha said:


> Hey! Thank you so much for taking the time to read and reply! Thank you so much for the advice!


Good luck !


----------

